# Help! Water heater age question



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Premier Plus Hi-Efficient Water Heater

Model #E61-40L-045DV, Serial #0317125874

Our customer has a rental (45 minutes from our shop) with a possible water heater replacement. Tenant says it's leaking at the bottom, but it's not in a pan, so this water may be coming from somewhere else. Possibly it is under warranty, which means we need to find one to replace it and don't want to be chasing down a replacement half the day. Off hand, I cannot think of anyone locally that carries this water heater. 

American handles Premier Plus and after 20 minutes on hold, got a human, went to look up warranty and he disconnects me .

Does anyone know for certain the age? - I think it's a 2003 manufactured 17th week???

Our customer insists he had it replaced two years ago and that it should be under warranty. The tenant thinks it was two years ago and I remember him asking us two years ago to replace it. At that time, we did not service that area, so I know we didn't do it. I'm thinking a handyman installed an old used water heater.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Call Barnett. 800-282-2000 if I remember right. Premier is their house label.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just now got through to them. Third call, broken English and had to repeat everything three times. :furious:

It is a 2003 and the warranty is up this month, but to get the replacement, homeowner must have the receipt with installation date. He was certain we replaced it (we didn't)- so he probably doesn't have the receipt. Landlord will not be happy to hear this info.

When I asked American Water Heater about where to get a replacement, they gave me an 800 number. It's Lowes. However, Lowes here only carries Whirlpool.

The plot thickens.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

time to throw in the towel-big PITA-sell them a new water heater!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That's our only option. I will suggest he find his original receipt and contact the person who put it in. This landlord has given us a nice amount of work in the past few years, so I go the extra mile.

I'm going to call him shortly, not looking forward to the whining.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You didn't install the heater. It's not your problem. Either he buys a new WH from you or he goes elsewhere. I don't spend more than two minutes on these types of calls. Either schedule or goodbye.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Call Barnett. 800-282-2000 if I remember right. Premier is their house label.


22rifle is correct. Premier water heaters are sold by Barnett.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Plumb, I've been in your situation before and the best thing is to turn over what you have found to your client and let them handle it from here on out. Going the extra mile is fine, but not when its not your product.

If he wants to buy a new heater from you or have you install one, you can offer him a guarantee that he won't have to go through this again, as you will have a copy of the invoice with the original install date on it.

Being a nice person is nice, but do both of you a favor and dump this back in his lap. He needs to tell you what your next step is after that. Let him deal with whomever is supposed to be honoring a warranty on the heater. Don't offer to file the warranty for him. Bill him and let him file the warranty claim. The reason is, this company is gonna offer him a new heater of like quality with 3 days of warranty left on it and $50.00 for labor. Maybe $60.00.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I gave him the info. and suggested he look through his tax records. The company that he thought installed it was one we had recommended to him two years ago. 

Apparently, the two year old heater was installed in the house next door. He owns both houses. The tenant was just ignorant of when his water heater had been replaced.

Since he had contacted the other plumbing company, I suggested he have them call me so I could give them all the info. I had already gathered. 

Yesterday was busy, so not having to do a job 45 minutes away was a real blessing and the other plumbing company does not work in our main service area. Maybe one day they will have a customer with a property in our terrritory and return the favor.

Alls well that ends well.


----------

